# favorite people to watch sharpening?



## drink more water (Dec 17, 2020)

hey guys I was wondering if anyone else just finds it relaxing to hop on youtube and watch guys sharpen. I've been sharpening my own knives for years and would say I'm good but obviously not as good as some of these guys. I like watching guys sharpen and getting to see knives they are digging and everyones style and was wondering if you guys had any favorite people you like to watch.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 17, 2020)

Jon at JKI.
Peter Nowlan AKA @Sailor.

TogiTogi, pre-Nanohone Murray Carter, Big Brown Bear, Jeff Jewell and this guy are some others I like https://youtube.com/user/Msaya4306


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Dec 17, 2020)

I enjoy Keith Johnson's razor honing videos. They are not meant as instruction explicitly, more of a commentary on various aspects of stones and razors with honing visuals going on at the same time.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 17, 2020)

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> I enjoy Keith Johnson's razor honing videos. They are not meant as instruction explicitly, more of a commentary on various aspects of stones and razors with honing visuals going on at the same time.


Same here, I love his content. I caught myself watching a 1h30 video about 8k grit stones at some point, I don't regret it


----------



## YumYumSauce (Dec 17, 2020)

Does Chelsea Miller have any sharpening vids?


----------



## 4wa1l (Dec 17, 2020)

There was a Japanese guy who went through sharpening a wide bevel. I think it was with a gyuto or maybe santoku. Anyone know the video I'm referring to? I realise it's a long shot but pretty sure it was posted here somewhere as a good reference. I'm hoping he has some more videos.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Dec 17, 2020)

I've learned a lot from watching this knife sharpener's videos







www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Yosuke Colorado? I like his videos


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Dec 17, 2020)

GBT-Splint said:


> Same here, I love his content. I caught myself watching a 1h30 video about 8k grit stones at some point, I don't regret it


Yeah, that 8k one was one of the best.


----------



## 4wa1l (Dec 17, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> There was a Japanese guy who went through sharpening a wide bevel. I think it was with a gyuto or maybe santoku. Anyone know the video I'm referring to? I realise it's a long shot but pretty sure it was posted here somewhere as a good reference. I'm hoping he has some more videos.



Found it. Seems like there are a few other videos on the channel.


----------



## tostadas (Dec 17, 2020)

YumYumSauce said:


> Does Chelsea Miller have any sharpening vids?



I think these are referred to a third party to some guy named ryky. I hear he also does it for dalstrong.


----------



## juice (Dec 17, 2020)

Disappointed, I thought I was going to get Elle McPherson watch me sharpening.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 17, 2020)

I think I learned most from JKI Jon's videos. Murray Carter was also interesting to watch; sometimes a bit of a different approach but he has some interesting points. Korin guy was pretty nice. And I have to say that that little advert-video from Kramer is actually kinda nice to see a different technique... which for me worked better for some of the more annoying / tougher steels (like VG10 with chinese heat treatment).
Some of the older videos from KKF and its precessor forum were also interesting - even if only to see how people do things differently - but I can't for the life of me remember names. I think I borrowed the idea of rotating the stone (clockwise / counterclockwise) from one of them; for me it helps me be more consistent.


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2020)

Kim Dickens on Treme.


----------



## rob (Dec 17, 2020)

*********,Jon and Big Brown Bear.


----------



## adam92 (Dec 17, 2020)

I learn most my sharpening skill from Jon Video.


----------



## Byphy (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm all aboard on Yosuke Colorado

Will add: https://www.youtube.com/c/KnifeRepair/featured

And a fan of: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUbP61KiMOnsWlpI9wHfeng , a fan of how effortless and easy he makes his vids


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh and this one by KKF member @stringer 

@TSF415


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 17, 2020)

4wa1l said:


> Found it. Seems like there are a few other videos on the channel.




That's Mutsumi Hinoura by the way (not just your garden variety ossan) 
Really good video on hamaguri.


----------



## Kippington (Dec 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> https://youtube.com/user/Msaya4306


This dude is my fav, 100%


----------



## juice (Dec 17, 2020)

ASMR heaven


----------



## Oshidashi (Dec 17, 2020)

Those Japanese masters are amazing. I like the Korin guy and JKI also. But I must confess that late at night, when I can't fall asleep, I put on Ryky's long monotonous vids on my laptop and soon I'm out like a light.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2020)

deleted... someone already posted the same


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 18, 2020)

JBroida said:


> deleted... someone already posted the same


Kim Dickens in Treme?


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 18, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Jon at JKI.
> Peter Nowlan AKA @Sailor.
> 
> TogiTogi, pre-Nanohone Murray Carter, Big Brown Bear, Jeff Jewell and this guy are some others I like https://youtube.com/user/Msaya4306


Yeah I like jeff Jewell quite a bit. I watch the other guys you listed too, i just seem to watch him a bit more. 

That and when @nutmeg does a polishing video


----------



## JBroida (Dec 18, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Kim Dickens in Treme?


i hadn't bothered to read the rest of the thread before noting it was mutsumi-san in the video... i had posted that, but saw someone else had already posted that after finishing my post... ergo the edit


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 18, 2020)

Oshidashi said:


> Those Japanese masters are amazing. I like the Korin guy and JKI also. But I must confess that late at night, when I can't fall asleep, I put on Ryky's long monotonous vids on my laptop and soon I'm out like a light.


Yeah... I watch burrfection too. 

I honestly learned a lot from him. I also learned A lot from places like this, other sharpeners on youtube, and just from personal experience. Ryky did have a part though. 

Idk it is what it is.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 18, 2020)

Most of my favorites have been mentioned. I also like the Sharp Knife Shop videos. For pocket knives, Michael Christy is also excellent.


----------



## ian (Dec 18, 2020)

Heh I like watching @Kippington sharpen because he does everything really fast and my attention only lasts 2 minutes. Also because he doesn’t seem to use any stones that cost more than $80.

(And blah blah blah, of course I learned all the basics from Jon’s and Peter Nowlan’s and Korin’s excellent videos like everyone else, which you are an idiot if you don’t watch.)


----------



## Kawa (Dec 19, 2020)

I dont know.

Learning the basics, it doensnt really matter who you watch. The basics of sharpening are very easy and simple and get explained in more of the same way by all the videomakers. Mastering it is hard, and watching a video doesnt help you with that. The thing is also, there are multiple ways to do it and none of them is really wrong. Try out what you see i guess and make up what style you want to follow.

Most videos are helpfull if you want a solution for a special kind of problem or knife.


----------



## Migraine (Dec 19, 2020)

Myself, because my knives are sharper afterwards


----------



## Garm (Dec 19, 2020)

I really like MrEdgy on YT. His videos are often long and quite slow paced, but he provides some insights and viewpoints I haven't found many other places.
I've seen him referenced as the sharpener(Jason Bosman) in some of Larrin's articles on edge testing.
Not the best videos for introduction to sharpening basics, but well worth watching IMO.

Most of my favourites have already been mentioned, but I'll echo Jon, MC, and P. Nowlan. The latter has become the calming voice inside my head whenever I get stressed or frustrated during sharpening and don't get the desired results.
"..manage your expectations.."


----------



## daveb (Dec 19, 2020)

Kawa said:


> I dont know.
> 
> Learning the basics, it doensnt really matter who you watch. The basics of sharpening are very easy and simple and get explained in more of the same way by all the videomakers. Mastering it is hard, and watching a video doesnt help you with that. The thing is also, there are multiple ways to do it and none of them is really wrong. Try out what you see i guess and make up what style you want to follow.
> 
> Most videos are helpfull if you want a solution for a special kind of problem or knife.



Gotta respectfully disagree.

Anyone with a cell phone, a rock and a knife can make a UTuber. (And many have) The better ones, such as cited throughout here, explain what the user is doing and why and take the time to show proper motions and technique. A newcomer can probably not discern between which is good video and which is crap until they themselves develop some proficiency, which is not likely to happen if they've subscribed to Bonzai Billy's channel.

The value of threads such as this is that they distinguish the better ones for the newer user and can recognize newer good material for those that have been sharpening awhile.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 19, 2020)

Garm said:


> I really like MrEdgy on YT. His videos are often long and quite slow paced, but he provides some insights and viewpoints I haven't found many other places.
> I've seen him referenced as the sharpener(Jason Bosman) in some of Larrin's articles on edge testing.
> Not the best videos for introduction to sharpening basics, but well worth watching IMO.
> 
> ...


Peter's voice is calming.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 19, 2020)

daveb said:


> Gotta respectfully disagree.
> 
> Anyone with a cell phone, a rock and a knife can make a UTuber. (And many have) The better ones, such as cited throughout here, explain what the user is doing and why and take the time to show proper motions and technique. A newcomer can probably not discern between which is good video and which is crap until they themselves develop some proficiency, which is not likely to happen if they've subscribed to Bonzai Billy's channel.
> 
> The value of threads such as this is that they distinguish the better ones for the newer user and can recognize newer good material for those that have been sharpening awhile.


Ken Schwartz is a good example of this. He sharpens in the weirdest fashion I have ever seen. He sharpens with the edge away, and switches hands. So the edge is always facing away from him. 



I'm sure all his knives get just as sharp as anyone else's. I just think his technique is peculiar, and probably wouldn't be the way someone should learn to sharpen.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 19, 2020)

I think @ian sharpens that way? Unless I totally misunderstood what he meant?


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I think @ian sharpens that way? Unless I totally misunderstood what he meant?



I do the opposite. I switch hands, but the edge always faces me. I think edge always facing you allows you to use more pressure (when necessary) without stressing your body as much, since you can press sort of down and away from you, instead of wrapping your fingers over to the other side of the knife and pressing down and toward you, which I find awkward. Also, it's nice that the edge is more visible when it's facing you. I feel like I might end up extending my back too much to get over the knife if the edge was always facing away.

But whatever, I'm sure it works fine for him.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 19, 2020)

ian said:


> I do the opposite. I switch hands, but the edge always faces me. I think edge always facing you allows you to use more pressure (when necessary) your without stressing your body as much, since you can press sort of down and away from you, instead of wrapping your fingers over to the other side of the knife and pressing down and toward you, which I find awkward. Also, it's nice that the edge is more visible when it's facing you. I feel like I might end up extending my back too much to get over the knife if the edge was always facing away.
> 
> But whatever, I'm sure it works fine for him.


Switching hands makes perfect sense. I do it when I polish, of coarse keeping the edge facing me.

I think he does it the hardest way possible. I guess he just learned that way. Not saying there is anything wrong with it, if it works for him.


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2020)

jwthaparc said:


> Switching hands makes perfect sense. I do it when I polish, of coarse keeping the edge facing me.
> 
> I think he does it the hardest way possible. I guess he just learned that way. Not saying there is anything wrong with it, if it works for him.



Yea, edge facing you also keeps the handle out of the way, so you don't have to go perpendicular to the stone when sharpening the heel. Long live the edge facers.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 19, 2020)

Garm said:


> I really like MrEdgy on YT. His videos are often long and quite slow paced, but he provides some insights and viewpoints I haven't found many other places.
> I've seen him referenced as the sharpener(Jason Bosman) in some of Larrin's articles on edge testing.
> Not the best videos for introduction to sharpening basics, but well worth watching IMO.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I didn't know Jason had a YT channel. He's an excellent resource. Triple B Handmade (DeadboxHero) also did a lot of sharpening for Larrin's edge testing. He used an Edge Pro to minimize human influence.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 19, 2020)

ian said:


> I do the opposite. I switch hands, but the edge always faces me. I think edge always facing you allows you to use more pressure (when necessary) without stressing your body as much, since you can press sort of down and away from you, instead of wrapping your fingers over to the other side of the knife and pressing down and toward you, which I find awkward. Also, it's nice that the edge is more visible when it's facing you. I feel like I might end up extending my back too much to get over the knife if the edge was always facing away.
> 
> But whatever, I'm sure it works fine for him.


Ok. I do the same, usually. I'm still better at holding the angle with my right hand. Working on switching. I definitely switch when thinning.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 19, 2020)

daveb said:


> Gotta respectfully disagree.
> 
> Anyone with a cell phone, a rock and a knife can make a UTuber. (And many have) The better ones, such as cited throughout here, explain what the user is doing and why and take the time to show proper motions and technique. A newcomer can probably not discern between which is good video and which is crap until they themselves develop some proficiency, which is not likely to happen if they've subscribed to Bonzai Billy's channel.
> 
> The value of threads such as this is that they distinguish the better ones for the newer user and can recognize newer good material for those that have been sharpening awhile.



I wholeheartedly agree. I also like the folks who tell you about the steel, the stone, why they are choosing a certain grit, etc. More of an all around information based video than pure technique.


----------



## daveb (Dec 19, 2020)

jwthaparc said:


> Ken Schwartz is a good example of this. He sharpens in the weirdest fashion I have ever seen.....



Let us not speak of Mr. Schartz, his stones, his blades or his tree stump held together with hose clamps cutting boards.


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Ok. I do the same, usually. I'm still better at holding the angle with my right hand. Working on switching. I definitely switch when thinning.



Yea, it's gonna take a while before my left hand on the handle feels as natural or smooth as my right hand on the handle. Getting better every day, but that side still feels a bit awkward. I always have to stop myself from sharpening more on the right than the left, since it feels nicer to hang out there.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 19, 2020)

ian said:


> I always have to stop myself from sharpening more on the right than the left, since it feels nicer to hang out there.


Agreed. I definitely find I have to force myself to keep going with my left hand when I do it. There is something about the control, and dexterity I have with my right hand that makes using the left hand for sharpening/polishing so much less satisfying. I'm decent at switching hands, but it just doesn't have the same feeling of control the right side has.


----------



## Lars (Dec 19, 2020)

jwthaparc said:


> Ken Schwartz


Please don't mention his name. I had to spit on the floor and throw salt over my shoulder to avoid a curse.


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2020)

What's everyone's beef with him? Idk anything about him.


----------



## Garm (Dec 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Peter's voice is calming.


Agreed. Most things about him seem very pleasant.


HumbleHomeCook said:


> I also like the folks who tell you about the steel, the stone, why they are choosing a certain grit, etc.


This is part of the reason why I really like Jason's videos. His explanations about how he keeps a steady angle with his point pressure "system" also gives a much more nuanced account than most other videos who simply tell you to "keep a consistent angle". I don't try to emulate everything he does, and don't necessarily agree with all his opinions, but he's extremely informative and manages to convey and express details or aspects that are absent in most sharpening videos.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 19, 2020)

ian said:


> What's everyone's beef with him? Idk anything about him.


Yeah. I have no idea, I only know about him because his videos would come up when I search for videos about stones, and remembered his name because he says it at the beginning of all of them.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 19, 2020)

I gotta agree with dave that not everything on youtube is good. There's some people (you might have been lucky enough to not run into them) who simply shouldn't be making tutorials, yet do it anyway. Some who make 20 minute videos with a mix of true, false and contradicting information. Some who have outright horrible technique... Sadly the YT algorhitm doesn't really have any way of noticing the difference.


----------



## Kawa (Dec 19, 2020)

daveb said:


> Gotta respectfully disagree.
> 
> Anyone with a cell phone, a rock and a knife can make a UTuber. (And many have) The better ones, such as cited throughout here, explain what the user is doing and why and take the time to show proper motions and technique. A newcomer can probably not discern between which is good video and which is crap until they themselves develop some proficiency, which is not likely to happen if they've subscribed to Bonzai Billy's channel.
> 
> The value of threads such as this is that they distinguish the better ones for the newer user and can recognize newer good material for those that have been sharpening awhile.



Ready your comment I see I put my message with too little nuace.
'It doesn't really matter who you watch' referred to the people and names allready mentioned in this post; I did not make that clear at all. The ones mentioned are indeed the best sources available. Between them, there is a lot of different styles and advices 'and non of them is really wrong (they are all right)'.
I totally agree that if you are new and don't know where to start, it is hard to know who to listen to and who talks rubbish. I even think I mentioned this in a topic a while ago (not meaning U should remember that .)


----------



## Kawa (Dec 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I think @ian sharpens that way? Unless I totally misunderstood what he meant?



I do it this way, the opposite of ian.
With the edge towards me, I feel like i cant put a steady pressure on the knife when doing the leading stroke (so, the edge comes towards me). That is also the reason why I started to switch hands in the first place. Especially when I do a knife with a low angle (so the knife if relatively flat), I had a hard time controlling the pressure with my left fingers when the edge comes towards me. I never understood (and still dont understand) how you can 'pull' the knife towards you without pressing with your index finger (which is on the spine) or with your angle controle hand (which is right in my case). The right thumb is on the blade near the heel.
In practice this means I always switch pressurepoints (and therefor in my case angle consistancy) during a complete stroke: moving the edge away from me, i put pressure with my left fingers, which are on the edge. And then I switch pressurepoints (index finger, right thumb near the heel) because those same fingers can't 'pull' the knife enough towards me (since the angle of the knife is like a 'ramp' this way, the fingers slide from the blade when you 'push from behind'.... I hope you can still follow what im trying to describe)

Any tips or videos who handle this problem are appreciated 

With the edge away from me, I always can put pressure with my fingers on the edge, since the angle is upwards, seen from the top of the stone (or North side?) towards the 'bellyside'.

Yes it felt awkward for a few weeks, and the 'other side' still doesnt feel as comfortable as my strong hand. I've learned to compensate for the 'difference in feeling' somehow.

But then again, I'm a mediocre sharpener and I dont know if Im holding myself back from better results in the future by continuing this way. I'm not really doubting here, but if there are seriouse arguments for this, id be happy to hear (since @jwthaparc mentioned this style as 'he learned the hardest way')




I'm off, watching Ken Schwartz, ive just learned he might be my mentor


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 19, 2020)

For me, rotating the stone clockwise fixed most of my left/right inconsistencies. It's worth giving a try. Heck there's even plenty of (European) instructions that basically tell you to put the stone parallel to the countertop. At least some of those people must get a half decent edge out of it...
I agree that in the end it's the result that matters.


----------



## Kawa (Dec 19, 2020)

Jovidah said:


> For me, rotating the stone clockwise fixed most of my left/right inconsistencies. It's worth giving a try. Heck there's even plenty of (European) instructions that basically tell you to put the stone parallel to the countertop. At least some of those people must get a half decent edge out of it...
> I agree that in the end it's the result that matters.



Im not sure how to see this. Do you mean a 90 degree rotation? i can only imagine it this way, but then your stroke is from left to right?

If people find this too much offtopic, im happy to hear from you through PM, since im really interessted in your solution.
I think we are both Dutch, might help to understand the picture aswell.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm trying to understand exactly what you mean... Does this mean the stone is at a 45 degree angle, from SW to NE if north is assumed to be forward (and assuming right-handedness). I'm imagining you'd hold the knife pointing north when sharpening the right side, and west for the left side.

edit: I type slow


----------



## Qapla' (Dec 19, 2020)

jwthaparc said:


> Ken Schwartz is a good example of this. He sharpens in the weirdest fashion I have ever seen. He sharpens with the edge away, and switches hands. So the edge is always facing away from him.
> 
> I'm sure all his knives get just as sharp as anyone else's. I just think his technique is peculiar, and probably wouldn't be the way someone should learn to sharpen.


It doesn't seem that far from what Kramer does, though Kramer doesn't always keep the blade away from him.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 19, 2020)

Personally I rotate the top of the stone stone to 1-2 oclock... but there's plenty of more European rooted videos that just rotate it all the way to 3/9 o clock. I'm not saying you should copy a certain direction, but if you're struggling to get both sides consisten facing north, then it's worth experimenting with.
That Kramer-ish technique I found quite effective on some of my knives with tougher (Chinese VG10 and that kinda crap).


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 19, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> It doesn't seem that far from what Kramer does, though Kramer doesn't always keep the blade away from him.



Idk if I would quite agree with that. Kramer's technique is a lot different, at least from what I see him doing.


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2020)

Kawa said:


> I never understood (and still dont understand) how you can 'pull' the knife towards you without pressing with your index finger (which is on the spine) or with your angle controle hand (which is right in my case).



98% of the movement of the knife comes from the hand you have on the handle, despite what people say. You gotta lock your wrist, have most of the movement come from the shoulder, some from the elbow. A lot of the angle control comes from your handle hand, too, with a bit of a guide coming from the pressure from your other hand.




Kawa said:


> In practice this means I always switch pressurepoints (and therefor in my case angle consistancy) during a complete stroke: moving the edge away from me, i put pressure with my left fingers, which are on the edge. And then I switch pressurepoints (index finger, right thumb near the heel) because those same fingers can't 'pull' the knife enough towards me (since the angle of the knife is like a 'ramp' this way, the fingers slide from the blade when you 'push from behind'.... I hope you can still follow what im trying to describe)



Ya, this’ll make it hard to go fast, and make it harder to be consistent. To hold a good angle, you want as little variation in what’s happening with your fingers / wrist as possible. Guide the motion from your upper arm and have everything below that either fixed or just moving in a way dictated by what’s happening farther up. It’s ok to lean into the push stroke a bit, but don’t try to vary things a ton between push and pull.




Jovidah said:


> For me, rotating the stone clockwise fixed most of my left/right inconsistencies. It's worth giving a try. Heck there's even plenty of (European) instructions that basically tell you to put the stone parallel to the countertop. At least some of those people must get a half decent edge out of it...
> I agree that in the end it's the result that matters.



I think this does help. I sometimes rotate the stone clockwise 45 degrees when doing “edge leading, edge away from me” deburring strokes at the end. (I don’t switch hands for the final alternating deburring strokes.) I often don’t do the rotation, though, because even though it’s nicer, it takes time to rotate. Another way is to sharpen on the corner of the counter, so that you can just step around the corner when it’s time to rotate. But I don’t do that either much, just because I like being in the middle of the counter.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh yeah I just remembered. This is always a fun sharpening video to revisit. 

Warning: very bloody. 



Virtuovice is something else.


----------



## Kawa (Dec 20, 2020)

I dont know man, smells like attention to me (I skipped/watched some of the video without sound, he might just explain why he does it...)
If he gets a knife that sharp 'just freestyling' a bit on a wobbly stone, he is just 'very good'. 

Is he showing the world you can sharpen with blood (why, are we searching for a water or oil replacement?) or is he encouraging the world? Whats the meaning of this.


----------



## Kawa (Dec 20, 2020)

ian said:


> *98% of the movement of the knife comes from the hand you have on the handle, despite what people say. *You gotta lock your wrist, have most of the movement come from the shoulder, some from the elbow. A lot of the angle control comes from your handle hand, too, with a bit of a guide coming from the pressure from your other hand.



I kind off suspected this, but thanks for the confirmation.
I will give it a try, rotating the stone a bit to see what it does for me.


----------



## nutmeg (Dec 20, 2020)

usually I try to control the angle and pressure with the hand on the blade. The hand on the handle does only back and forth moves. That way I keep focused on one hand only.
Anyway different techniques give many sharp blades..!


----------



## Dc2123 (Dec 20, 2020)

ian said:


> I do the opposite. I switch hands, but the edge always faces me. I think edge always facing you allows you to use more pressure (when necessary) without stressing your body as much, since you can press sort of down and away from you, instead of wrapping your fingers over to the other side of the knife and pressing down and toward you, which I find awkward. Also, it's nice that the edge is more visible when it's facing you. I feel like I might end up extending my back too much to get over the knife if the edge was always facing away.
> 
> But whatever, I'm sure it works fine for him.



for someone like myself who isn’t a proficient sharpener and I find issues with every which way I sharpen. I need to try this.

I typically find that switching hands feels best for me like Ken Schwartz does. But my issue there is applying pressure like you said.

Im curious to see a video of you sharpen because my
First impression is I’d have some serious wobble adjusting this way. Though I could see the pressure and angle consistency’s amended.

I’ll have to try and report back.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 20, 2020)

I've found that when switching to my left hand holding the blade, choking up on the blade a little bit helps.


----------



## daveb (Dec 20, 2020)

Dc2123 said:


> for someone like myself who isn’t a proficient sharpener and I find issues with every which way I sharpen. I need to try this.
> 
> I typically find that switching hands feels best for me like Ken Schwartz does. But my issue there is applying pressure like you said.
> 
> ...



Practice that wobble. You can sharpen, thin and do that blend thing all in the same stroke!


----------



## Michi (Dec 20, 2020)

I am extremely surprised that no-one has mentioned the R-word yet…


----------



## Luftmensch (Dec 20, 2020)

Michi said:


> I am extremely surprised that no-one has mentioned the R-word yet…



Trouble maker


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 20, 2020)

Michi said:


> I am extremely surprised that no-one has mentioned the R-word yet…


He was previously mentioned under the pseudonym Burrfection.


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Grandmaster RYKY


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

Kawa said:


> I dont know.
> 
> Learning the basics, it doensnt really matter who you watch. The basics of sharpening are very easy and simple and get explained in more of the same way by all the videomakers. Mastering it is hard, and watching a video doesnt help you with that. The thing is also, there are multiple ways to do it and none of them is really wrong. Try out what you see i guess and make up what style you want to follow.
> 
> Most videos are helpfull if you want a solution for a special kind of problem or knife.


There are plenty of bad ways to sharpen, and knowing wheat from chaff is harder as a beginner. Have you ever heard of a very vocal dude named Cliff Stamp? Not who you want as your first instructor.

Edit: sorry didn't realize this was already addressed.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

This 


ian said:


> I do the opposite. I switch hands, but the edge always faces me. I think edge always facing you allows you to use more pressure (when necessary) without stressing your body as much, since you can press sort of down and away from you, instead of wrapping your fingers over to the other side of the knife and pressing down and toward you, which I find awkward. Also, it's nice that the edge is more visible when it's facing you. I feel like I might end up extending my back too much to get over the knife if the edge was always facing away.
> 
> But whatever, I'm sure it works fine for him.


This is how I do it. I wish I could do it all right handed but I get better results going wrong handed. Confuses the **** out of me but there you go. It was a PDX Knife House tip and I like it. Don't agree with their over stropping habits but that's just me.


----------



## Michi (Dec 20, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Trouble maker





M1k3 said:


> He was previously mentioned under the pseudonym Burrfection.





IsoJ said:


> Grandmaster RYKY


You guys take the bait so beautifully…


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

I mean, I know who I take my pomade tips from...


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Michi said:


> You guys take the bait so beautifully…


----------



## Deadboxhero (Dec 21, 2020)

Garm said:


> I really like MrEdgy on YT.
> I've seen him referenced as the sharpener(Jason Bosman) in some of Larrin's articles on edge testing.


Jason is a good sharpener, he didn't do the sharpening for Larrin's giant CATRA project with over 50 different steels. Jason was a sharpener for a previous study that was done with another group that Larrin wrote an article about prior to the Big CATRA test.


----------



## Garm (Dec 21, 2020)

Deadboxhero said:


> Jason is a good sharpener, he didn't do the sharpening for Larrin's giant CATRA project with over 50 different steels. Jason was a sharpener for a previous study that was done with another group that Larrin wrote an article about prior to the Big CATRA test.


Thanks for the clarification. I just remembered seeing his name in an article on knifesteelnerds.


----------



## hijackn (Dec 24, 2020)

Oshidashi said:


> Those Japanese masters are amazing. I like the Korin guy and JKI also. But I must confess that late at night, when I can't fall asleep, I put on Ryky's long monotonous vids on my laptop and soon I'm out like a light.



His videos are helpful. They do tend to be way too long.


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2020)

Dc2123 said:


> Im curious to see a video of you sharpen because my
> First impression is I’d have some serious wobble adjusting this way. Though I could see the pressure and angle consistency’s amended.



Sorry, I forgot about this.


----------



## Moooza (Jan 1, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC-cvUqhuR--z1uUAXqMzaw/videos



Michael Christy on youtube - not kitchen knives, but he free hand sharpens EDC knives like no one I've ever seen. Talks about the steel, tests and compares. It's fascinating.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 1, 2021)

Moooza said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC-cvUqhuR--z1uUAXqMzaw/videos
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Christy on youtube - not kitchen knives, but he free hand sharpens EDC knives like no one I've ever seen. Talks about the steel, tests and compares. It's fascinating.



Love his videos. He's kind of amazing. I'm a Spyderco fan, and most of what he sharpens are Spydercos (they have a great variety of steels to try, and the oddball leaf-shaped, holed blades seem really natural once you start using them). And he routinely gets them to whittle hair. It's his idea of "sharp."

If I were trying for that, I'd be super gentle with everything, but he seems to put plenty of force into his sharpening. Also, he reorients his sharpening to the bevel by using the tip, which is about the last place I'd try. I'd love to ask him why that works best for him. 

I don't know whether normals could learn to do what he does, the way he does it, or whether he's just got a freakish level of the specific talents you need to sharpen like that. But I really enjoy his videos.


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 1, 2021)

I vote freakish talent. I believe his work, but it defies what works for me. He's fun to watch. Level headed


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 1, 2021)

Michael Christy is excellent and well beyond my capabilities. I not only appreciate his skills but his discussion. He is very much "next level". But then, @Deadboxhero is another level again. Sharpening and making, Shawn understands the steels, the geometries, and the edges on a Jedi level. 

Exhibit A:


----------



## andrewsa (Jan 7, 2021)

ian said:


> Sorry, I forgot about this.




Hi Ian, I'd like to ask how do you rate the Suehiro sink bridge? I'm looking to get one myself as the Naniwa costs twice as much..I also see there's a slight bend on your sink bridge. Is that normal? thanks.


----------



## ian (Jan 7, 2021)

andrewsa said:


> Hi Ian, I'd like to ask how do you rate the Suehiro sink bridge? I'm looking to get one myself as the Naniwa costs twice as much..I also see there's a slight bend on your sink bridge. Is that normal? thanks.



Yea, the bend was from when I was wailing on a Gesshin 3000 s&g for like an hour with an Atoma trying to break through the initial crappy layer. Too much pressure, and it bent. Probably it would be fine if you were careful not to put that much body weight into it. I got impatient and paid the price.

Tbh, I just threw that bridge in the trash a couple days ago (because of the bend) and am now waiting for the polyurethane coating to cure on a 2x4 sink bridge that I built. I’d want that kind of bridge if I was traveling or sharpening in places with different size sinks, but if you always sharpen in the same place a 2x4 setup is fine.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 7, 2021)

ian said:


> What's everyone's beef with him? Idk anything about him.




He’s a big part of why we’re here and for the breakdown of ITK. 

It’s one of those you gotta have been there to appreciate it things. 

The swear filter on his name has gone now though....


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Myself, because my knives are sharper afterwards


x2
why waste time watching someone else when you could just be doing it yourself and get a knife sharp..


----------



## Dakota Day Trader (Jan 27, 2021)

I've watched a lot of the sharpeners you guys have mentioned, but this guy is my new favorite:

Ivan the Sharpener - Link: *Edge Sharpening on Jiro*

Super smooth, and I love how he tests sharpness at the end!


----------



## Vitamin_Ke (Jan 27, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/user/Msaya4306/videos



I like to put on watch this youtube channel (刃付け屋) once in a while. I think he works at Yamawaki Hamono / Yoshihiro.


----------



## 12oy13oy (Jan 27, 2021)

This is more of a knife repair video than just a sharpening video but I enjoy watching his videos from time to time.


----------

